# Light or heavy whipping cream



## crankin (Dec 23, 2007)

This pumpkin pie recipe - Classic Pumpkin Pie Recipe - Vegetables - MyRecipes.com - calls for whipping cream for the topping. I have never made homemade whipped cream. What do I buy in the store? Isn't there only light or heavy, not just plain, whipping cream? Which do I buy?


----------



## middie (Dec 23, 2007)

I think that would call for heavy whipping cream.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2007)

Definitely the heavy cream its the high fat content that holds it together.Powdered sugat also helps it hold together.Put your mixing bowl and beaters in freezer for a few minutes before making your whipped cream.Dont be afraid to mix it well until its  really firm it will hold longer up to 3 days if you do it right.Adding a few drops of vanilla is really good.I like mine only slightly sweet so you really get that cream flavor.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2007)

Just looked at recipe sounds looks like a lot of Amaretto for such a small amount of cream also I would at least double the recipe if you like whipped cream.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Use heavy whipping cream. You can use a table spoon or two of regular sugar as well with the same results. If you have an ice bin in the freezer, put the mixing bowl in that while you whisk. Takes 2 minutes. Definately a couple drips of vanilla.


----------



## crankin (Dec 23, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Just looked at recipe sounds looks like a lot of Amaretto for such a small amount of cream also I would at least double the recipe if you like whipped cream.



I was wondering about that. Do you think that I should just omit the amaretto? I like the taste of it but generally speaking I do not like desserts that have a boozy taste to them. Would the amaretto be overwhelming in that quantity do you think?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2007)

Crankin, you should be able to find "whipping cream" in the dairy section of your market.  If it's not labeled as such, just get heavy cream.  You need the butterfat to allow it to whip up.  The amount of amaretto is just about right and I don't think it will be "boozy."  It should impart a nice almond-like flavor.

When following the instructions for making the whipped cream topping, be careful that you don't overwhip the cream.  It doesn't take any time for the cream to turn to butter if you whip it too much.  Just take it easy.

Enjoy your nice dessert.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2007)

crankin said:


> I was wondering about that. Do you think that I should just omit the amaretto? I like the taste of it but generally speaking I do not like desserts that have a boozy taste to them. Would the amaretto be overwhelming in that quantity do you think?


You could start with just a teaspoon and go from there or if you want a few drops of almond extract instead.Im also thinking that much Amarreto would keep your whipped cream from getting firm enough.Its such a small recipe you could try a tester first to see what you think.


----------

